# [Help with TUG]



## auntjudy (Dec 24, 2015)

I am a TUG member.  when you sent me a BBS profile.  I tried to fill in and it does not accept my printing.  I have click the CLICK HERE and nothing.

I have been a member since oct 10, 2015.  I am on sometimes but never have this problem.  Help or send back my $15.  You accepted me as a member of TUG is BBS different.???

Merry christmas


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi Judy - I am unclear on what you are trying to do.  

To my knowledge, we don't _send out_ BBS Profiles - however, you can edit your profile on TUG by clicking on User CP in the blue bar at the top of the page.  

Are you trying to change your status from "guest" to "member"?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi Judy, welcome to TUG.

follow the directions in this post to update your profile with the correct member code word to reflect your paid membership and you will be all set!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 25, 2015)

edit, i noticed your email matched...so i updated your profile for you.  not sure why you put your order number in the member code word section (_if you could let us know what part of the instructions mislead you into putting that there, wed happily make a change to ensure others didnt run into the same misunderstanding!_), but I replaced it with the correct word and the next time you log in you will be shown as a paying TUG member.

Merry Xmas!


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 25, 2015)

Additional clarification for auntjudy, and anybody else reading this:

The TUG Bulletin Board runs on self-contained commercial bulletin board software that provides no interconnection with  the TUG Member database.  This has two consequences:
When you join TUG it does not automatically register you as a user of the TUG Bulletin Board -- you must do this yourself.  For your convenience, when registering as a bulletin board user, we suggest you use the identical username and password you use for your TUG member account so that one set of login parameters will work everywhere on TUG.


The Bulletin Board knows nothing about your TUG Member status.  Since Bulletin Board use is open to everyone, TUG Members and non-members alike, you must inform the board of your TUG membership status.  To do this, you enter the BBS Member Code from your My TUG Member page into your bulletin board profile.  If you need help in doing this, it is all explained in this post in the BBS Help section.
For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found via the yellow *BBS Help* link in the blue navigation bar near the top of all bbs pages.  This link takes you to the "Bulletin Board Help" sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------



## auntjudy (Jan 3, 2016)

*Thank you*

Hi Moderators and Brian, 

I wanted to thank you for your suggestions.  I was a little mixed up and entered the receipt number for my Tug dues rather than my password. I guess it was a newbie mistake, lol! 

 I have also changed my password to something I'll remember more easily. 


You have made me feel welcome and I cannot thank you enough.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 3, 2016)

never hesitate to email or contact us if you have any issues!


----------



## auntjudy (Jan 3, 2016)

I was a little intimidated at first, but I'm so glad I came back on!  Thanks so much, Brian!!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 4, 2016)

we're glad you are all sorted out and back too!


----------

